# For Sale: 2.5 Month Old Juvies Dragon HMPK Blue/Green (USA ONLY)



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys a friend of mine has a spawn ready for sale they are 2.5 Month Old Juvies Dragon HMPK Blue/Green. Contact him on here "slonline" or e-mail him at "[email protected]".
*
$20 a pairs

Here is a video of the spawn (July-3-2011)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIRd1x3OrMM


----------

